# Linux für Singlecore Internet-PC



## Bulldogge666 (24. Oktober 2015)

*Linux für Singlecore Internet-PC*

Nabend,
leider wird XP für den PC meines Dads untragbar (Malware zu Hauf). Für ein aktuelleres Win ist er leider viel zu schwach (1x3,1Ghz, 1gb RAM (DDR2) ). Mit dem PC soll nichts anderes gemacht werden, als Online Zeitung zu lesen oder in Foren zu schreiben (schlimmstenfalls Facebook). 

Gibt es ein anspruchsloses Linux an das ich einen Laien setzen kann ?

Ich hab selbst auch keine Ahnung von Linux, aber die Einrichtung würde ich vermutlich hinbekommen.


MfG Bull


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Linux für Singlecore Internet-PC*

Mit Linux Mint 17.2 sollte er wohl keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Linux für Singlecore Internet-PC*

Danke !

Gibt es auch eins, das sich besonders für Live DVDs eignet (diesmal für einen stärkeren PC) ?
Das ist scheinbar notwenig, wenn ich meine Smart-TV PVR-Aufnahmen haben möchte^^.


----------



## Guru4GPU (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Linux für Singlecore Internet-PC*

Für schwache PCs kann ich Lubuntu nur empfehlen, für "stärkere" PCs kann man eigendlich alle 
nehmen (Ubuntu, Mint, openSUSE, elementary OS ...). Such dir einfach mal eins aus was dir gefällt 
(Es gibt auch sowas wie AV Linus oder KXStudio, aber damit kenn ich mich nicht aus  )


----------



## Jimini (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Linux für Singlecore Internet-PC*

Ich installiere auf schwächeren Systemen immer Xubuntu. Meine Eltern nutzen diese Distribution ebenfalls auf ihren Rechnern - mittlerweile seit 2 oder 3 Jahren und sind sehr zufrieden damit. Weit zufriedener als jemals mit Windows.

Den Zusammenhang zwischen Live-DVD und Smart-TV-Aufnahmen verstehe ich noch nicht ganz. Wie genau meinst du das?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Saguya (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Linux für Singlecore Internet-PC*

Ich schmeiß einfach mal Debian Jessie + Mate Desktop in den Raum, benutze ich selber auf meinen PC's zuhause.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Linux für Singlecore Internet-PC*



Jimini schrieb:


> Den Zusammenhang zwischen Live-DVD und Smart-TV-Aufnahmen verstehe ich noch nicht ganz. Wie genau meinst du das?
> 
> MfG Jimini



Ich kann die Aufnahmen nicht am PC abspielen. Das erste Google-Ergebnis sagt man braucht Linux, weil Win sich weigert die Datei vom Stick zu verschieben (ich hätte es vorher ausprobieren sollen---es funktioniert doch  )



Danke für die Empfehlungen !

Laufen die vorgeschlagenen Distributionen alle gleich gut auf dem doch sehr schwachen PC ? Ich würde die Auswahl gern eingrenzen.


----------



## Isoroku (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Linux für Singlecore Internet-PC*



Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> [...]Laufen die vorgeschlagenen Distributionen alle gleich gut auf dem doch sehr schwachen PC ? Ich würde die Auswahl gern eingrenzen.





Moin!

Prinzipiell läuft jede Linuxdistribution auch auf alter Hardware, so lange man die richtige Architektur berücksichtigt. (Also in Deinem Fall i386)
Das erst einmal das Prinzipielle. (PAE ist noch ein Stolperstein, aber nur für SEHR alte Hardware relevant; auf einer 3 GHz-CPU sollte es kein Thema sein)
Wie gut oder wie schlecht es dann läuft hängt in erster Linie vom verwendeten Desktop Enviroment (DE) ab, und den Dutzenden Diensten, die das jeweilige DE beim Systemstart lädt, und die dann im Hintergrund laufen.
Bei Deiner Vorgabe (3,1 GHz, 1 GiB RAM) wäre meiner Meinung nach Xfce als DE das Maximum.
Ein Rundum-Sorglos-Paket (das zudem noch sehr Einsteigerfreundlich ist) bietet LinuxMint. LinuxMint mit Xfce: Guckst Du hier.
Einen ganzen Zacken Ressourcenschonender (aber auch nicht ganz so schick) wäre dann LXDE. LinuxMint mit LXDE: Guckst Du hier.
Von den Hardwareanforderungen dazwischen läge MATE als DE. Persönlich habe ich das Gefühl, dass MATE als DE in LinuxMint besser eingebunden ist als die anderen beiden, weswegen dies auch meine Wahl (auf meinem 10 Jahre alten ASUS-Lappi) und meine Empfehlung ist. LinuxMint mit MATE: Guckst Du hier.
In Sachen Ressourcenverbrauch kaum noch zu unterbieten (aber auch optisch sehr minimalistisch gehalten -liegt halt in der Natur der Dinge) ist ROX, das es allerdings nicht Out-of-the-Box bei LinuxMint gibt. Hier wäre dann AntiX die Distribution der Wahl. Guckst Du hier.

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## Xeno72 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Linux für Singlecore Internet-PC*



Saguya schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß einfach mal Debian Jessie + Mate Desktop in den Raum, benutze ich selber auf meinen PC's zuhause.



Prinzipell ja, setzt aber etwas erweiterte Linuxkenntnisse voraus. Sind die nicht so pralle, ist Xubuntu oder Lubuntu die bessere Wahl. Die Konfiguration der beiden ist IMHO schon einfacher als die eines echten Debians.

Muss es unbedingt Mate-Desktop sein, würde ich eher Mint nehmen.

Geheimtipp (nö, nix geheim): Manjaro. Ist das Ubuntu für Arch. Standarddesktop ist dort Xfce (also wie Xubuntu, wobei das System sonst etwas anders ist, da nicht debianoid). Dort ist die Software extrem aktuell.

Natives Arch ist nur für die Harten.

Lg X.


----------



## loler24 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Linux für Singlecore Internet-PC*

Windows XP neu installieren + Aktuelles Antivirenprogramm sollte ausreichen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. November 2015)

*AW: Linux für Singlecore Internet-PC*



loler24 schrieb:


> Windows XP neu installieren + Aktuelles Antivirenprogramm sollte ausreichen.


Du denkst bestimmt auch das kurz vorher rausziehen eine Verhütungsmethode darstellt oder?

Win XP ist unsicher egal wie gut es mal war.


----------



## Icedaft (13. November 2015)

*AW: Linux für Singlecore Internet-PC*

Den PC braucht er nur einzustecken und spart obendrein noch Strom:
Intel Compute Stick, Windows 8.1 (BOXSTCK1A32WFC/BOXSTCK1A32WFCR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bulldogge666 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Linux für Singlecore Internet-PC*

Nochmal Danke für alle Tipps !

Wo steckt man den bitte rein  ? In die bestehende Hardware ?

Edit: Scheinbar in einen HDMI-Monitor^^


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. November 2015)

*AW: Linux für Singlecore Internet-PC*

Oder auch in das TV Gerät.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. November 2015)

*AW: Linux für Singlecore Internet-PC*

Wobei 32GB Flash, von denen nur 14GB nutzbar sind, selbst fürs surfen eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeextrem wenig ist...


----------



## Mutum (23. November 2015)

*AW: Linux für Singlecore Internet-PC*

Vllt. wäre Solus OS interessant, kommt nicht vollbeladen mit Kram den dein Dad nicht braucht. Nachteil: alles selbst nachholen.
Von der Optik her an Chrome OS angelehnt, soll recht sparsam sein.

https://solus-project.com/


----------



## Octabus (26. November 2015)

*AW: Linux für Singlecore Internet-PC*

Hier findest du einmal die gängigsten Distributionen: DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.

Du hast die Qual der Wahl! Mit Xubuntu oder Lubuntu sollte es aber eigentlich reibungslos laufen! Primär hängt es dann ohnehin von der Desktopumgebung ab, wieviele Ressourcen das System letztlich beansprucht. Wenn es nur um das Surfen geht, hast du eigentlich eine relativ große Bandbreite an Auswahlmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Imperat0r (26. November 2015)

*AW: Linux für Singlecore Internet-PC*

Windows XP aufkeinenfall neuinstallieren. Es ist einfach nicht mehr Zeitgemäß und unsicher.
Ich werfe einfach mal CentOS in den Raum.


----------



## Xeno72 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Linux für Singlecore Internet-PC*



loler24 schrieb:


> Windows XP neu installieren + Aktuelles Antivirenprogramm sollte ausreichen.



Also das ist jetzt schon ein (schlechter) Scherz, oder?

Der Vorschlag ist noch deutlich dümmer als zu raten, Win XP einfach weiterzubetreiben (und der wäre schon saudumm). Bei einer Neuinstallation hättest man ja noch das Problem der sofortigen Schutzbedürftigkeit des Systems, denn ein ungeschütztes Win XP im Netz hat etwas die Anziehungskraft von frischem Gazellenfleisch auf eine Horde ausgehungerter Löwen.

Zum Glück (für den Rest der User im Netz) ist es zunehmend schwieriger, Win XP überhaupt noch irgendwie zu installieren und zu aktivieren. Der Vorschlag zeigt, dass man Microsoft geradezu dazu raten muss, solchen Schabernack nach dem Ende der Unterstützungszeit eines OS abzuklemmen.

X.


----------

